# Lapierre Bekleidung



## Papa Midnight (9. Januar 2010)

Da ich immer wieder danach gefargt worden bin, ob es denn auch Bekleidung mit LP Print gibt hier nun also einer kompletter Thread darüber. Solange es keine Kataloge gibt, wird dies wohl vorerst die einzige Möglichkeit sein, dies auch mal zu zeigen.
Die Verfügbarkeit schwankt stark. 

Schaltaugen, Kabelführungen, Eloxalteile, Lager und so weiter gibt es auch. Zum Teil in verschiedenen Farben. Dies an dieser Stelle zu posten sprengt meinen Rahmen des Möglichen. 
Für alle Fragen bitte bei uns im shop anrufen, ne PN an mich oder den eigenen LP Dealer vor Ort drauf ansprechen.


----------



## Robert01 (10. Januar 2010)

Einmal besten Dank an Papa...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dachlatten-Joy (13. Januar 2010)

Nur bitte dran denken das weiß - PAPA - auch.
die Lapierre Bekleidung fällt etwas klein aus es kommt auf das Teil an.
Im Jersey wo ich M trage brauch ich bei Lapierre auf jeden Fall L.
deshalb am besten anprobieren oder mit dem LP-Dealer sprechen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (14. Januar 2010)

Gibt es das Enduro Jersey nur in XXL?


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Januar 2010)

Nur das, was da steht...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (14. Januar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Nur das, was da steht...



Wenn ich Pech hab ist mir sogar M zu groß 
In XXL kann ich ne dicke Frau verstecken...


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Februar 2010)

Ganz frisch. Leider krieg ich diese bescheuerten Formate aus Frankreich nicht hochgeladen. Auch ne Art etwas geheim zu halten.
XC shirt â¬ 60,-
FR shirt â¬ 50,-









Bestellungen bitte mit voller Anschrift und GrÃ¶Ãenwunsch per PN.


----------



## joker78 (21. Januar 2011)

Serwus DH Jersey von Lapierre wo bekomm ich sowas her !?Hilfe


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Januar 2011)

Hab noch welche. Größe?


----------



## joker78 (21. Januar 2011)

Ja super m oder l hast mal ein Bild  und nen Preis


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Januar 2011)

Steht doch oben.  ;-) Sollten beide Größen noch da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo1987 (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

gibts die aktuelle Kollektion irgendwo zum anschauen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Februar 2011)

Die steht doch oben. Shirts gibts noch. Hosen sind aus.


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. März 2011)

Shirt â¬ 49,-
Short â¬ 109.-
Bitte vorbestellen, weil die unter Garantie wieder ganz schnell weg sind...


----------



## Jo1987 (18. März 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich zu dem blauen FR-Shirt die passende Short?


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. März 2011)

Nee. Leider nicht.


----------



## Jo1987 (22. März 2011)

Wie fällt die Lapierrebekleidung aus? Klein, groß, normal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (23. März 2011)

Im Bezug auf WAS?
Also ich bin 1,84 groß und wiege 80 Kilo (jaja...das wird schon noch weniger...) mir passt L ohne Panzer und XL mit.


----------



## matiosch (7. Februar 2012)

Wie sieht die aktuelle Kollektion aus? Danke!


----------



## RealCurtis (9. Februar 2012)

matiosch schrieb:


> Wie sieht die aktuelle Kollektion aus? Danke!



Würde mich auch interessieren  Suche nämlich noch das Teamtrikot


----------



## tuubaduur (22. März 2012)

RealCurtis schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren  Suche nämlich noch das Teamtrikot



Bin dabe, habe auch den Bedarf!


----------



## Stresshormon (26. März 2012)

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=lapie...9&tbnw=168&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0


----------



## RealCurtis (26. März 2012)

keine Onlineshops und alle in der Schweiz oder Frankreich


----------



## Stresshormon (31. Mai 2012)

Ich habe Heute mein Trikot erhalten.


----------



## RealCurtis (4. Juni 2012)

und wo hast bestellt?


----------



## Stresshormon (4. Juni 2012)

Ich Habe es von meinem Händler bestellen lassen (bike point).


----------



## RealCurtis (4. Juni 2012)

zufällig in gieboldehausen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stresshormon (4. Juni 2012)

Nee, in Dresden


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (16. Dezember 2012)

Wie schaut´s denn mit aktueller Bekleidung aus? Gibts da (noch) was?


----------



## +aMw -nVIDIA- ( (25. März 2013)

Hi zusammen,
kann mir wer sagen ob es zu dieser hose, dass passende oberteil gibt ? Falls ja, woher bekomm ich es ?

Hose: http://www.pentagonsports.de/images/produkte/i13/1356-Hose-Lapierre-1.jpg

Danke im vorraus

Grüße


----------



## Stresshormon (24. April 2013)

Nee, dazu gibt es kein passendes Trikot.


----------



## Feldstecher (5. Mai 2013)

*Freeride / Downhill Trikot Lapierre uci MTB Team Sponsor FOX u.v.a.*

abzugeben keine 5 mal getragen Neuzustand nichts kaputt, gerissen, Sturz etc...
Grösse: XL

Bei Intresse PN
Preis: 25 inkl. Versand


----------



## goblin03 (24. April 2014)

Hey kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
suche ein lapierre jersey


----------

